# 
(   )   . , :
http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/zangel/post117366/
    "" -  ,      .        .
       ""   .   .

      -  (   ), , .

----------


## YUM

,  ,    "" -  ! 
   ?     ,     !
  "quote"      ""  ?  
,    .      ? 
      "", ""  ..   ""?   ?
 - ! ""    -   ..-!       ...
"" -    !  "  "  "     " (       "".  "   - !)  ? "" ... ...  "" , ,  !     .
, ,  - ! 
 :Frown:

----------


## .

*YUM*,  ?      ,  ,   .     ( ,   ,  ).         .        ,   

    ,      .     ,    ))
,     .

----------


## .

*YUM*,  ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> (   )   . , :
> http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/zangel/post117366/
>     "" -  ,      .        .
>        ""   .   .
> 
>       -  (   ), , .



  . ,    , -.

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ,  ,


   - test,    ""         more (test3)   
 ,  avi 11  52 .
 , ,  -     " "?

----------


## .

> " "?


 ?

----------

